# Commission on Welfare and Taxation



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

to be set up? 

impact of Covid 19 

It will review all tax measures and expenditures 

I will bring forward further information on membership


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Oct 2020)

Is this the Basic Income working group under another name?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

I have no idea. From the Programme for Government 

*Commission on Welfare and Taxation*
A Commission on Welfare and Taxation is to be established to consider medium and long term ways in which the tax system can support economic activity and increased employment, while ensuring that sufficient resources are available to meet the costs of public services and State supports. Much of the longer term tax policies can be expected to emanate from the deliberations of this Commission. Of interest here in particular is the direction to this Commission to consider policies adopted by similar sized OECD economies.


----------

